# Required to be logged in?!?



## FreddeX (Jan 30, 2008)

I just built a new computer and when I go to gbatemp.net it says "board adminstrators requires all members to login" - since when is this a requirement and how come I can see there are 400ish visitors (=not logged in) on the site. Okey I've logged in now, but I actually thought this was some "phishing front" (so I refused to do so yesterday).

I guess I was logged in (and remembered) with my old computer for a long time, so this maybe isn't new, but I couldn't see anything about this on the forums ... and again, how can there be 400 visitors (and 600 logged in users)?

Just asking ... anyone care to mention why?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe the visitors are the people who are on the form that is asking them to log in? I'm not sure.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Maybe the visitors are the people who are on the form that is asking them to log in? I'm not sure.


yeah, the people who are sitting there like "uhhhh"


----------



## Costello (Jan 30, 2008)

Even though they can't view the board, visitors are still counted.
We require all visitors to log in because we cannot withstand the huge amount of traffic generated by the near release of the Super Smash Bros Brawl wii game.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 31, 2008)

^ That will be hell.  Be prepared for millions of n00bs and a billion visitors.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> ^ That will be hell.Â Be prepared for millions of n00bs and a billion visitors.


It started happening already.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 31, 2008)

Git your riot shields!  I wonder if the record will be broken...


----------



## pelago (Jan 31, 2008)

On the page that you see when you're not logged in, there is the text:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you only wish to check if SSBB has been released, you might aswell use our Wii Releases RSS feed: click here.


with a link to http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00010. However, you cannot reach that link without logging in, even though the wording suggests that you should be able to get to it without logging in. Is that correct?


----------

